# Logiciels > Autres Logiciels > Audio >  Options de l'encodeur MP3 Lame

## 84mickael

Bonjour,

J'utilise Foobar, avec lequel il est possible de rgler Lame. Est-ce que les options que j'utilise sont bonnes ?
128 Kb/s CBR (_-b 128_)44.1 KHz (_--resample 44.1_)
Est-il possible d'ajouter les options suivantes ?
Forcer le stro, mme en cas de source mono (_-m s_ ou _-m j_ ?)Volume normalis "physiquement"  89 dB,  la manire de MP3gainSuppression de tous les tags
Merci.

----------


## moldavi

Bonjour.




> 128 Kb/s CBR (-b 128) 
> 44.1 KHz (--resample 44.1)


Ceci correspond  une qualit CD, souvent suffisante pour l'coute sur lecteur mp3, autoradio, etc...

Je ne connais pas Foobar, mais Lame permet de supprimer les tags, forcer la stro. Par contre Lame ne se substitue pas  Mp3Gain pour le volume.

----------

